# JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW YEAR AND NEW HOME 

Good luck everyone....fingers crossed for you all 

chanyn 2 Jan Clom 
gossips2 2 Jan Clom 
JJBear 2 Jan IVF 
Yoda 2 Jan ICSI 
marzy 5 Jan IVF 
Neeta 6 Jan IVF 
sunrise 6 Jan 
Sindybelle 6 Jan ICSI 
bodia 18 Jan IUI 
shaggy 18 Jan 
tkp300 25 Jan IVF
hobnob 26 Jan ICSI
sarah_1 26 Jan IUI 
cat 28 Jan IVF 
liz6969 28 Jan FET 
Sair 31 Jan IUI
Chel 31 Jan IVF
McMarylou IVF
2545helen 31 Jan IVF
Kittikat 1 Feb ICSI
Clarabel 1 Feb IVF
Baloo 1 Feb FET
mrsj 2 Feb IVF
Hollysox 2 Feb IVF
Harriet 2 Feb ICSI
chanyn 3 Feb Clom
tootie 3 Feb IVF
LinLou 3 Feb IVF
White Rose 3 Feb ICSI
Nibbles 3 Feb ICSI
midnightaction 3 Feb IVF
CJ 4 Feb FET
Jan T 4 Feb IUI
Swede 6 Feb ICSI
*lisalou* 6 Feb ICSI
Little M 6 Feb ICSI
USBess 6 Feb IVF
anita.e.t.p 7 Feb IUI
Kellyhop 7 Feb IVF
madison 8 Feb ICSI
fiona1 8 Feb ICSI
Becca1 9 Feb IVF
loobylou 10 Feb IVF
zora 10 Feb ICSI
Dell 13 Feb ICSI

Love, luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoda and Gizmo a big huge CONGRATULATIONS. 

Pk darko, sending you     try to stay positive. 

Sunrise, you will be in my thoughts for Friday too. 

Neeta and Marzy, good luck!!!!!

I have been feeling really emotional today   , yet another pregnancy announcement, will it ever be my turn?

this waiting is hellish, no spotting, breasts still a bit sore but nothing else. Friday seems so far away.
S


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Oh me i was dreding this board being started, it means my name will be on it as of next week.

I got my egg collection next monday and im starting to get really nervous about it.

All the if's what's and why's are starting to race through my head   

Good luck to all thr girls away to test 

and big huge hug to the negitives. 

take care and see you all soon.

Alison


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well back from our few days away and just trying to catch up with all the posts!!  

 to anyone with  

 to anyone with  

 to all testers!!!!

I'm going insane with all the waiting!!! Am now day 10 PET, am due to test on Friday 6th!! No signs of anything yet, the odd twinge maybe. Anyone else had any symptoms

Anyway, better go and finish unpacking  

Chat soon 

Neeta


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi neeta
nice break?
day 13 for me spotting day 11 still no af still no pos on test.hope you arent going too mad!! 
marzyxx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Marzy,

Good break thanks, Glad to be home though!!! Although the thought of going back to work tomorrow is not a good one!!!!

Is it Wed you test Good luck

Neeta


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi neeta
no thurs
tsets so far neg
i know i shouldnt but i started spotting so i thjought i should ...
still none the wiser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
we have all gone mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
marzy
xx


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

Marzy, Yoda & Sindybelle - thanks for your feedback.  I will let you know how the hospital visit goes tomorrow.  99.9% sure it's a BFN.  I haven't done any further tests, as I'm afraid it'll show a neg.  The blood test will probably tell me that.  Although hopefully I won't have to wait too long!!

xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

good luck for today pkdarko
     
im thinking of you
marzy
xx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi again,

PK darko, thinking of you today!

Marzy, not too long now and all your symptoms sound good.

Neeta, we're testing on the same day and I did have some cramping in week 1 and sore boobs, but the pain seems to have gone away now, which is worrying. 
I'm doing a serious amount of knicker checking at this stage and I don't know whether to test early anymore either as I'm convinced it'll be negative and at least at the minute there's some hope. I'm also really cold during the day (but I've had a couple of sweaty nights too), what does that mean?

I hope all this anxiety is not making things worse in there....
       to all of you
xxxxxS


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hey sindybelle
im also cold and hot and sweaty at night but i am also ill with the lurgi so it could be that..
stay positive 
it all sounds good to me
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls just done 1st response day 14  neg

test day is day 16 is there any realistic hope??
marzy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Marzy

Don't give up hope ! I really would wait to test until the advised date...fingers crossed for you 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Marzy, of course there's still a chance, please don't lose hope.
xxxxS


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

sindybelle
thanks
i will try not to
trying to find a link which says about hcg levels that are checked for in tests
marzy
xx


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

Marzy,  Have hope!!!  My  for you and sending lots of 

So, I went to the hospital this morning and they did a pg test which is  - despite the heavy bleeding I have been having!? So, I've had a blood test and should get the results this afternoon, and will have to go back for another on Thursday to check the levels are rising.  The blood form did suggest possible eptopic, so we'll have to wait and see.

Please, please, please let it be ok!!!


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

pkdarko, I really hope it goes ok for you 
xxxS


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

pkdarko
well done 
im sure itll be fine
feet up and destress...
spoke to my clinic and they say it isnt hope ful
test thurs and go from there
looks likae a childless fiuture for me
    
dunno how im supposed to feel ...
feel so drained with this dreaded lurgi

xxx
marzy
xx


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

Marzy, You still have 2 days, so there is still hope.

Sending lots of


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

pkdarko
thanks 
good luck with pregnancy
marzy
xx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

So sorry Marzy, don't rush into any decisions just yet though, you never know...
take care
xxxxS


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you're not all going too insane!!  

Well I'm now day 11 PET and going crazy!!! Woke up at 4.30 this morning with tummy ache, so scared that it was all over, got up and went to the loo and luckily tummy ache eased off. Also had some creamy white discharge today Really Sorry   TMI!!!!!!!!!
Any ideas if this is good or bad sign?

Got a quick question to ask anybody that can answer, sorry if i sound thick....... Am due to test Friday morning, but thought about waiting until Saturday morning as I'm at work on Friday and (i know i shouldn't be thinking negative but am trying to cover all eventualities) didn't want to get a negative and then have to endure a day at work, especially as DH is at home. So, have (i think) managed to get Friday afternoon off so was going to test then as i know that most tests now say you can test at any time of the day. But the clinic have told me its best to do morning one!! DH has suggested that i do my first morning pee in the pot supplied by the clinic and store it somewhere.... and test it when i get home But I'm just a bit worried that it won't be as effective with urine that has been sat in a pot for bout 4 hours? Really sorry if i sound thick!!!!!!  

Hello to all, marzy got everything crossed for you hun.
Sindybelle, good luck for testing on Friday!!!!

Neeta


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Goodluck for your testing too on Friday,Neeta

The dreaded 2ww will be over, Im not looking forward to it, as my emotions will be raw anyway as I will be cremating my mum in the afternoon.
I MUST STAY POSITIVE     (but it is hard)


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

sunrise
these few days must have been hard for you 

hang in there
 
neeta

you can keep a wee sample in fridge for up to 3 days (cover it tho)he he he  
if you are sampling in the morning and testing in the evening keep it in a cool dark place should
be fine

good luck
marzy
xx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Marzy, 

Will be sure to clearly label and cover it!!!! 

Neeta


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Sunrise.  Really sorry to hear about you mum!!! Thinking about you hun. xxx

Neeta


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
day 15 still neg
guess its all over for me...................

dunno how i feel really

  
numb and gutted......
sunrise good luck
hope all goes well..i will be thinking of youxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

hope you all get your dream ................


  

dunno where i go from here...............

conselling i supose to get me in the right frame of mind

take care girls
marzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

you have all been very supportive over the last 2 weeks
i would have gone mad without youthankyou all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you had a neg today.Have you contacted the clinic ? They may want to still get a blood test done.

If it is definately over.....Take time out to recover physically and emationally before your next step.

Goodluck on whatever you do now



Lorraine xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise
clinic dont do blood tset  only  scans after  a pos.....
rang them yesterday and they said if i had neg on day 14 didnt look good ...
nothing will change from 14 to 16?!!!!!  
to test on day 16 to be positive its a neg  
no need i already know...
this was our final time....3rd
havent got the heart to tell hubby  
marzy
xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Im So sorry Marzy,  

Lorraine xx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sunrise, positive thoughts and prayers for you, I can't imagine what you must be going through.

Marzy, I'm so sorry, lots of hugs for you and your DH.

Neeta, I don't know what to do about Friday either, I don't think I'll want to got to work either way but maybe it would be a good distraction. I'm not sure about storing urine either, I suppose you could buy a second test for Saturday morning... I have white discharge too and my boobs have not been as sore as they were, I've also had loads of headaches. I don't have a clue about what this means- there are so many hormones in there we can't be sure what anything means anymore. Am now sick with nerves and worry (and worrying that the worry is making things worse for the embryos!!!). This is definitely the hardest part.

take care
S


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Do you mind if I join you? I am having my 3rd natural IUI today at 1pm ish. DH has just left to take his sample to the lab. Had a few tears this morning about how this isn't the way I planned my life, (same old feelings, I know!   )

Anyway, we are the first IUI of the year at our hospital, so    

Take care all, looking forward to getting to know you.

xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Just popped in to say  

  good luck Bodia hunni


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pkdarko ~ fingers crossed for you for tomorrow....hope the levels are showing something good 

Welcome Bodia ~ i guess you've just had it done so i hope you are feeling ok  Loads of luck to you hun 

Marzy ~ just so sorry......((((hugs))))

Sunrise ~ thinking of you over the next few days....hope it all goes ok 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Many thanks for the welcome and the  

Had IUI this afternoon. All went well, despite the fact that DH had a few probs getting the sample into the pot (sorry TMI!) and there wasn't a lot there. Apparently what was there was good so  

I have spent most of the arvo on the sofa and am taking tomorrow off as well. Will be the first time I've taken more than 1 day off after tx..how long do you guys usually take off?


  to everyone, partitcularly those soon to test.


xxx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well, only 2 more sleeps!!!!!!! I'm so scared. had a bit of tummy cramp last night, felt a little like AF luckily after lots of knicker checkin with nothing, tummy cramps eased off!

marzy -  

Hi to everyone else

Sindybelle - Good Luck for friday too. Have been told that a stored sample will be ok in fridge (it will only be for 4 hours) But have also bought another kit!!!! Just in case. You're so right about this being the hardest part of the whole journey!! Everytime i get a little ache or twinge i think its all over and then other times i feel ok!! It really messes with your head doesn't it!!??

Take care

Neeta


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi again,

Neeta and Sunrise, we're nearly there only one sleep to go... I doubt there'll be much sleeping on my part...

Marzy, how are you doing?

I'm really going bonkers, I've been feeling really sick and food smells seem to turn my stomach- or is this my imagination, I woke at 2am feeling sick and couldn't get back to sleep for ages. Had a headache all day yesterday. I'm not getting my hopes up though, all these symptoms are listed in one of my books as side effects of the cyclogest.

fingers and toes crossed!

XXXX S


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just wanted to drop on and say good luck to u all..have been keeping up to date with interest..lots of love and luck xxx

  BFPs


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

 and   to everyone testing tomorrow. Thinking of you all girls and hoping for some good news for 2006!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

its a  .
I tested yesterday and again today to make sure.
Lorraine


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise
im really pleased for you
marzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh Sunrise, I'm so so pleased, CONGRATULATIONS

send me some babydust

I hope everything goes ok tomorrow too.

take care


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Great News Sunrise!!!!!

Only 1 more sleep sindybelle!!!!! I'm so scared, had a few on/off dull aches today, hoping its just nerves!!! Will be producing my sample first thing in morning but won't be testing til midday, have to go into work in morning.. Roll on tomorrow lunchtime!!! Keep me posted!! Goodluck

Neeta


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

May I jump in?  I start a new cycle, Clomid #3, tomorrow and if all goes well, should be testing on February 3, 06.

Sending       to everyone this month!!

Melissa


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Goodluck Melissa, 
     for your testing at the beginning of next month


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Marzy

I was so sorry to read about the horrible af showing up.

I cannot believe how similar your symptoms were to mine.  I honestly believed it was going to be a + everything was looking so promising. 

I cannot begin to understand what you are going through - I just wanted to let you know that you are a very strong lady and you are a true FF - I will not forget the support you gave me.

Take time out for yourself and DH.  I truly hope your dream will come true one day.  I am sure it will honey.

Please keep in touch

Love  

Joanne X 

"It can't rain all the time"  The Crow Film  


Neeta Sindybelle all the best for 2morrow  

Sunrise BFP - Congrats  

Chanyn - Welcome and Good Luck


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
hope you are all well
yoda..dunno what to say....
goo dluck with pregnancy..
thanks for your kind words and thanks for being strong when i was weak   
i wish you all the luck in the world with your bump ect...
take care marzy
xxxxxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Marzy, Im sorry it wasnt to be this time. 
Take time out to  consider your options available dont give up hope yet, you never know what is around the corner.

Take Care

Lorraine xx.


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Tested early last night and again this morning and if was a BFN both times. AF has since arrived too!

I feel awful as I really thought it was a +

This is really hard.

Neeta, how did you get on?

S


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

* Sindybelle * so sorry to hear your news  here's a big  from me xx

* Marzy * I know words can't take the pain or disappointment away, but here's a big  xx

* Lorraine * - Great news


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Sindybelle,
sorry you didnt get the + you thought it was going to be.

Lorraine xx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sindybelle - really sorry you didn't get your positive this time!

Feel bad saying this now but we got a BFP!! We are feeling so shocked, ecstatic, anxious and extremely blessed!!!

Thank you everyone for your support, without FF i wouldn't have been able to get through this rollercoaster!!! You truly are fabulous peolple who i sincerely hope get their dreams!!!!

Neeta


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sindybelle - So sorry - keep trying it will happen hun.  

Neeta - Congratulations   You and DH must be delighted

Luv YodaXX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats for the BFP's.

 to all the BFN's. 

Thinking of you all.

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sindybelle ~ really sorry to hear your news hun....big hugs. Take care of yourself 

Welcome Melissa....loads of luck to you 

Neeta and Sunrise........fab news for you both, you must be so excited!! Have very happy and healthy pgs.....Yey  

Love and luck to all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats Neeta,

I'm delighted for you. 

I'm hoping and praying that it can still happen for me next time, all the BFPs do cheer me up but it is still sooooo painful.

Melissa, good luck, thinking of you...

thanks to everyone else for all your kind messages.

take care
XXXXXXS


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

can you please put me down as a BFN thanks Blondie xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Aww Blondie , I'm so sorry to hear that    
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Blondieh,

 thinking of you.

How's everyone doing?

xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Very quiet on here...a bit spooky!!!!

Hope everyone is doing OK. I am on Day 7 and am OK. Whilst at work I don't have too much time to obsess.

Take care and     all,

xxxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Bodia,
Goodluck with the second half of your 2ww.
Lorraine xx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Bodia, the last week certainly is a tough one, glad you're keeping well. Thinking of you.
  
S


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there

Please can you add me to your list. I had 1 2 cell and 1 5 cell put back in today and i am due to test on the 28th of january 

This is my first shot at ivf and im praying it works

take care everyone and good luck 

Alison


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Alison....welcome to the 2ww. How are you feeling after today?

Loads of luck to you hun 

Bodia ~ hope you are doing ok too.....at least work is proving to be a bit of a distraction!! What do you do (tell me if i'm being nosey )

Blondie ~ (((hugs))) 

Very quiet here, i guess because of the Christmas break. I'm sure some others will be here to join you soon 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

wow it is really quite here   

Any way i was hoping someone can answer me a question

Im on 400mg of Cyclogest pessaries and i was wondering if anyone felt any side effects on them?

Good luck to everyone 

Alison xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Alison.

I am not on the 2ww until 24th Jan but I thought I would pop in here . I had the same cylogest as you & had no side affects.

Lots of luck to you.

Katy, xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi everyone im new to here but have just started 2ww today had fet,1 blastie can you add me to the list, so am feeling nervous now. 
Alison i test on the 28th jan  too
good luck everyone XXX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks Sunrise, Sindybelle and Lizzy for your good wishes.

I am doing OK. Have been doing a bit of exercise for the first time in my 2WW. I've been to the gym twice this week and went for a run this morning. The nurses say it's OK as long as you don't go crazy...I feel like I am going to go crazy when I can't exercise!! So I feel better for it. Hope I haven't scuppered my chances though...

Lizzy - I am a teacher. I work with kids with emotional, behavioural and social difficulties. The naughty ones! It's challenging, but I enjoy it and at least it keeps me busy!

Cat -   for your 2WW.

Liz -   and welcome, plenty of support here.

Only 4 days to go for me now and feeling nothing at  all!  

   to everyone and have a good weekend.
xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Bodia, Kat, Liz and anyone else-  .
I hope you get the result you want. Sending you some    .  

Love Mel***


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Liz....hope you are feeling ok after your FET, loads and loads of luck to you (oh and welcome to FF too )

Bodia ~ sounds like a hard job but it must be really rewarding too. I'm sure the exercise will be fine.....i think the nurses would say otherwise and if it makes you feel better! 

Alison ~ how are you doing today?

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls

Thank you for the welcome and i hope you are all doing ok.

Ive got a question, im on 400mg of Cyclogest pessaries and im feeling very light headed and sick.Im not sure if it is the pessaries or what that is doing it 

Any ideas/advice??

Good luck to eveyone 

Alison


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Alison,
Cyclogest can have all sorts of strange side effects and the stress of these procedures is enormous so it could be either of those things. 
If you are concerned you could call the clinic and ask for advice. 
I know it's so hard but you shouldn't read anything into your symptoms, I had nausea too and got a bfn. This is the hardest time, just take care of yourself.
S.


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi again, 
forgot to mention that Alfie and Sadie are babes!
I have three rescue dogs and they are fantastic, I would be lost without them- but I do get a lot of hassle from people who don't really understand how important they are to me.
that's all part of this I suppose.
S.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone,

thanks for the goodluck wishes same to all of you!! I dont no how i feel at the mo one minute im really postive then i find myself saying to myself dont get your hopes up to much it will only hurt more if it doesnt work. But you can never prepare your self for a negative result i dont think so may be i should hang on to the positive feeling for as long as poss.    lots and lots of positive thoughts to all of you xxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is doing?

I am testing tomorrow morning and feeling very anxious and a little emotional! I sort of feel like AF is starting  . It's funny how your mind works on this 2WW business...I have started to prepare myself for a negative result. I'm dreading work if that's what I get! Am already feeling moody!!!  

Liz - I agree, hang on to feeling positive for as long as poss...

 everyone, will check in tomorrow....


xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia ~ good luck for tomorrow........fingers, toes and everything crossed for you   

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Bodia all the very best of luck for tomorrow 

Take care 

Alison xxx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Just to say good luck today to Bodia x

Another BFN for me  

love Ruby x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Ruby -  

I'm sorry to say that I also got a   this morning.

Have been feeling a bit numb all day. Had to work so went into coping mode.

I have 1 more unassisted cycle before I can have 2 IUI's with drugs...just wish they would give me the drugs now!  

No AF yet, but feel it's only a matter of time.,...

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes, and   to you all
xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Bodia and Ruby I am so sorry for your BFN. This is so hard isn't it. Take care and I hope your dreams and wishes will come true.

Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

Bodia and Ruby - so sorry to hear of your BFNs.

I had my second IUI yesterday so if it's ok I'll be joining you for the dreaded 2ww.  This time I've been told to test two weeks after the hcj jab...that was on Tues...so my test date is 31st Jan.

Fingers crossed and sending lots of     to everyone else on 2ww.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone

Had ET yesterday so decided to join this thread seeing as I'm now officially on the dreaded 2ww!  Test date is 31st so just trying to forget about that just now (no chance!) Good luck everyone! 

Chel x


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your   Bodia and Ruby.

Lorraine


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia and Ruby....much love to you both, really sorry for your news. Sending many hugs 

Chel and Sarah ~ welcome to you both and loads and loads of luck too   

Keep well everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Bodia and Ruby,
I'm so so sorry about your bfns.
Take good care of yourselves at this difficult time.
Chel and Sarah, good luck.
S.


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,Just to say thanks for the messages of support.  

I have managed not cry so much (last time had to keep going to loo at work and cry!( I advise lone parents so have a constant flow of babies through out the day!). Like Bodia I am on a unmedicated cycle (just trigger jab) so will go ahead again next cycle. 

Trying to lose weight to increase my chances but each BFN is resulting in a cream egg or two.....     

Good luck to you all.   

Bodia....I send you a big hug x   for next cycle

love Ruby x


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Please can I join in?  I'm on my third ICSI and have this morning had 2 gorgeous little embryos transferred - both 8 cells, one grade 1, one    grade 2.  Officially on the dreaded  now!!  Test date is 1st Feb.

Good luck to everyone! 

Kittikat 
xx


----------



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

Another newby here!

I had ET yesterday, one grade 1 embie on board for the 2ww ride! It's our 4th ICSI, and hopefully the last.

Good luck everyone.... keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, can I add myself to the list? Had ET this morning, 2 grade one embies onboard and hopefully 3 for the freezer (will get that confirmed this afternoon)!! It's our first ICSI so I have no idea what to expect but will try my very best not to look for pregnancy symptoms


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Girls and a big huge welcome to all the new to lists 

Want to wish every one all the best of luck and 

A huge congrats to shaggy for her well deserved    

And a big    for those with a negative 

Well only 1 week to go for me and I'm still got sore (.)(.) i can not go with out a bra as it hurts to much. Also been having a lot of nausea since yesterday and dizziness since about Sunday Monday. i am putting it down to the pessaries and all the stuff my body as been through.

I'm just taking things easy and have not gone near the car as I'm scared i land off in the nearest bush    

Hope we all get our well deserved positive xx    

Alison


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi , can I join the list please, I had FET yesterday , 1 little embie on board, 6 cells, a/b grade.
Test day is the 4th of Feb, but won't last that long 

Love CJ xx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Just to say hi to all the new girls - great to have so many around us for support !

Nibbles - can I just say your cats are beautiful!!  

Kittikat
xx


----------



## 2545helen (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

Can I also join the list.  I had ET transfer yesterday and have had two embies put back.  I am testing on 31 January.

Love Helen

XXX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya

Can I tag along as well? Just started my  

I was 'basted' yesterday (first assisted IUI).  All good - 2 nice follies, dh   v active and lots of!! Af   due around 4th feb, hospital told me not to test just wait but it may get the better of me!

   and   to you all!!

 and fingers crossed etc!

Bye for now

Janet xxx


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hello ladies

can i be added to your list plse?

i had et yesterday and have one embie on board. test date is 03 feb. veeeeeery nervous

love tootie


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Picked up Mickey and Minnie yesterday and desperately trying to put my feet up *struggles*

Test on 1st Feb and then on 3rd I am going to visit my baby nephew, meanwhile may be starting work in a private nursery looking after babies. Gonna be a tough time.


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi y'all

can I join in?

just collected 2 grade 2 embryos today, testing on Thurday 2nd Feb and very nervous already!

look forward to speaking to you over the coming days and weeks

best of luck to you all x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone ~ hope you are all having a good weekend 

Big welcome to Mrsj, Clarabel, Tootie, Janet, Helen, Kittikat, CJ, Nibbles and Swede......happy chatting everyone and i wish you all much luck and many BFPs.

I've updated the list.....if you've not found it already, you'll find it on page one of this thread 



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tkp300 (Jan 21, 2006)

hi thanks for the message. i'm testing 25jan. 
xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi all I was just wondering what cell number everyones embies were when they went back in? Mine was 6 cells at 3 days is this o.k?, it was a frostie so I know it lost one.
Thanks CJ x

p.s thanks for adding me to the list Lizzy xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Can I join the list? I had E/T (PGD IVF) yesterday, so I guess test day is 3rd February..


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

cj - i had one embie put back. it was an 8 - 9 cell

linlou- hi!! hope this 2ww goes quickly. we test on the same day.

tootie


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

CJ - my embryos were both 8-cell at day 3.  We also had 2 6-cell embryos which they suggested we freeze.  I'm sure 6-cell embryos are fine at day 3, otherwise there wouldn't have been any point freezing ours.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi girls

i only had 5 eggs 3 failed to fertilised

the other ones were a 2 cell and a 5 cell on day 2

Take care girls 

loads of luck

Alison xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

tootie said:


> cj - i had one embie put back. it was an 8 - 9 cell
> 
> linlou- hi!! hope this 2ww goes quickly. we test on the same day.
> 
> tootie


Hey tootie... I doubt I will be able to wait with testing for 14 days though, but the thought is nice...LOL I'm setting myself a goal of not testing till bext Monday. I've got enough tests to last me a week, so..


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks tootie, Kittikat and Alison, thanks for telling me your embies cell count, I feel better now, I have read today that a 6-8 cells is normal range for a 3 day embies.
Need to forget about it and relax now 

Hi Linlou,   

Good luck girls xxx

CJ xx


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

linlou, do you think you will get a proper result testing so soon?

do you girls think that wearing high heels for a short time, so soon sfter ET. will have any negative effect at all? im beginning to sound really crazy now, arent i?   been to a wedding yesterday and reception today, so just a little concerned.   also, everyone kept asking me if i was feeling alright, as i looked rather pale. anyone else looking 'funny'?

tootie


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hello everyone, do you mind if I join you ?  I had my 2 precious embies transfered on Thursday.  One 5 cell and the other 4 cells on day two.  My test day is Feb 2nd    

Wishing everyone good luck for their 2ww and lets hope we all get those VERY precious BFP results


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

Welcome Hollysox, Linlou and Tkp.....loads of luck to you all 

Hollysox ~ your doggy is gorgeous, is she a border terrier?

Tootie ~ i'm sure the heels won't matter hun......probably people just picked up on you feeling a bit anxious.

Good luck everyone.....hope you are all ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

tootie, no probably not, but I'll have fun doing it!!!


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi All!

I think I should be in here too - two eggs transferred Friday, test date 3rd Feb ... wonder how close to that I'll get to that date before I test ....!

  to everyone!!



PS Hollysox - I'm starting to feel like I'm following you


----------



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

My test date is 6th Feb, but I will be testing day 10 after ET, that is 29th Jan. Our 2nd ICSI, when we got a , I was nauseous on day 9 when putting petrol in the car and tested when I got home and again on day 10 and got a 

So I am hoping for the same again this time, only I hope it stays around this time.


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Ha, My own personal stalker eh White Rose ?   I feel important !!!  Seriously, I am so pleased your et went ok on Friday and that you have 2 precious embies on board.  Wishing you TUNS of luck...let's try and get our clinics success rates even higher by both getting BFP's eh ?

Hi Lizzy, yep my little dog is a border terrier.  She's an angel (well, most of the time when she's not chewing the carpet !) She's 10 months old now and I love her to bits...

Oh Swede, I so hope you get that BFP result if you do decide to test on day 10...I tested on day 10 last time and got a neg but tested 3 days later and got a positive.  I guess we are all different though.  I doubt I'll make it to test day without doing a sneak hpt though...providing I make it that far !!!

HI to everyone else on this dreaded 2ww and sending you all lots of    and


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya Ladies !!! 

Wondered if I could join you all as I am now officially on the 2ww !! 

I only had one little embie so he was put back with me this morning, but he was only a 5 cell, Grade 2 on day 3. I just hope he is a fighter because he does not sound as big and stong as he should be !!!  

Must think positive, must think positive !!


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi girls,

Can I join your list please, I had 2 Embies put back last thursday and test on 2nd February (although I may also test early).

Have been taking it easy for the last few days, but not sure how long I can sit around watching day time tv.  Are you all taking it easy or carrying on as normal? I never know what to do for the best,  and does anyone know what would be deemed 'heavy lifting'?

Harrietxx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Harriet - I'm carrying on pretty much as normal, but am trying to avoid lifting heavy stuff (lots of shopping bags at the same time/changing the water cooler bottle at work, that kind of thing).  My friend's nurse said that if the embryos are going to take "you could bungee jump and even that wouldn't shift 'em!" so I figure everything else must be pretty much OK  

Can anyone give me some sort of idea what is a normal level of bloating?  My egg collection was last Wednesday, I'd been a bit bloated already but the last couple of days I look huge - about 5 months pregnant all in a big pot belly!  I can't fasten my clothes and I'm a bit breathless if I'm walking far.  I'm drinking loads of water and milk, peeing just fine (TMI - lovely straw colour, just like it ought to be!!) and have no aches or pains.  Is everyone else similar?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

White Rose - sounds just like me! I am extremely bloated and have to wear long shirts for work so I can keep my trousers unbuttoned


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Nibbles! Was starting to feel a bit of a freak - it's always good to know I'm not on my own!  I have one elasticated waist skirt that I'm living in for work - if this lasts long I'm going to have to increase my elasticated waist wardrobe


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Harriet, I'm carrying on as normal, went food shopping straight after ET (did it last time so thats more to do with superstition) I haven't had EC so maybe if I had I wouldn't feel so well as I do.
Not sure about heavy lifting but in my last 2ww, I was nannying for a family with a 1+ yr old who couldn't walk and I had to carry her everywhere , day after ET we went on a 2 hrs walk with her in the back pack. Also they lived in a 4 storey house, but I got a BFP so it didn't do me any harm. I think the best advice is don't do anything you might look back on and regret if it goes wrong, which I very much hope it doesn't  
I would say nothing heavier than you son, just as a guide  

Love CJ x


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all feeling well and thinking positive.

Whiterose - I was feeling very bloated but it has subsided now, I put it down to the water that my dh forces me to drink everytime I blink.   thanks for the reply to my question I take it your back at work, must take your mind off things!!

CJ - thank for the reply, I am encouraging my ds to walk everywhere at the moment, which he is not happy about!!  I am becoming paranoid about lifting him so that was just  the answer I needed.  Last time I did the 2ww I am sure I just carried on as usual but this time I'm scared of doing everything!!! 

Love to everyone

Harrietxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just wanted to send you all some       and say that I hope you're all managing to stay sane  .  Who's next to test?  Really looking forward to logging on to see some  s.

Good luck all and loads of    

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi White Rose,

I'm on day 6 of 2WW and am very bloated.  I'm living in one skirt for work which was nice and loose before all this!!!!  When I come home from work it's straight into my comfy PJs!!!!  I have been in some pain too, but thankfully that has settled now.  Drinking for England obviously helped!!  Just hoping the bloating goes down soon...  I'm gonna get a reputation at work for being a scruff!!!!

Good luck everyone!

Kittikat
xx


----------



## Baloo (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi!

I am BALOO! and I am new to FF and I would like to go on your 2ww monitor list please.

I test on the 1/2/06 and I had GEEP (FET) cycle.

Thanks, and good luck to all waiting to test.

Ciao Bella's.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

Baloo ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww.....loads of luck to you 

Welcome to Harriet, Midnightaction and White Rose too......hope everyone helps to keep you a bit saner through the 2ww 

Hollysox ~ just wait until she chews through a pair of your favourite strappy shoes   She's very cute......i wouldn't be without my fur babies! (although i do miss my shoes!!)

Hope everyone's feeling ok....much luck to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Please can I join you.  I have had once 4 cell and one 5 cell put back today and my test date is 10th Feb (16 days for some reason??)

I'll write again soon but for now I'm going to chill on the sofa as I only had it done 1½ hours ago!

Good luck to all of you

Take care

Loobylou


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Wondering if i could join you all,

Had my iui on monday and am due to test on monday 7th,

So far not too bad.keeping busy,plus i have told everyone this time,so they are being really nice to me.  

Mind you,it does have it drawbacks,everyone is really positive and convinced it has worked   

Well good luck and hello to everyone

anitaxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya all  

Well so far I have only gone slightly mad, but then it is only day 2  

I have been taking lots of lovely afternoon naps but I think that has more to do with the cyclogest then anything else !! 

Can you update my test date as 3rd Feb as Dr told me I could test 14 days after E/C and not E/T, so not one to argue I am going with that !!! 

Hope everyone is doing good and not going too stir crazy  

Lots of love 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Kittikat, i'm day 6 today of 2ww and also v bloated and constantly in the loo, but i'm trying to drink lots of water and my unhealthy bodys not used to it!! 

Holly sox your fur baby is sooooo cute, I would like a border terrier when my fur baby gets a bit older (he's 9 months old).  Also carpet doesn't sound too bad Archie has eaten two big holes in my kitchen wall and the table and chairs are nearly none existent!! 

Hi anita, usually chat to you in the iui thread, but will chat here too!! 

Hope everyone is staying positive   and keeping well.



Love Janet xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi everyone..
can i join too please? i test on the 6th feb, got 2 embies on board after icsi.

sending u all lots of  
love lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Kellyhop (May 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Can I join? I had 2 8 cell grade 1 embies put back on Monday. My test date is 7th Feb

Wishing you all lots of  and  

love
Kelly


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi please put me down as BFN.  

Thanks
alison


----------



## Ali (Mar 26, 2002)

cat

I am so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.

Love Ali x


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hi alison

so, so sorry to hear your news.     you will be in my prayers.

love
tootie


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

alison...

so very sorry hun   

love lisa xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys, can you put me down as a   Good luck to all you testing soon    .


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

So sorry Alison.  Sending you lots of  

Thinking of you

Love Janet xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

And to you liz6969  

My thoughts are with you too 

Love Janet xxxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Alison* and *Liz6969* Sooo sorry to read both of your news, sending all my love to you and your respective DH/DP's, please take care 

Sarah xxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

liz

 sorry hun   always ere if u wanna chat
love lisa xxxx


----------



## sarah_1 (Jan 14, 2006)

me too BFN.....Till the next time


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Sarah_1* Soooo sorry hun, thinking of you at this difficult time 

What a sad day today has been !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for the kind words every one. sorry to here of other bfn i no the pain. This time i didnt even let my self cry as i thought it only makes you feel more down i just think its not all over yet there some more fight in me yet. The worsed part i think is telling dh cause he doesnt feel the warning signs that it hasnt worked he has to wait for you to say, and seeing his face is heartbreaking. so keep  positive  it is going to happen!!! take care liz xxx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi  

Alison, Liz and Sarah...I am so sad for you all     Nothing I say will help how you feel right now but just want to let you all know that you are in my thoughts...   

Janet, Archie is absolutely gorgeous !!!  He sounds like quite a demolition dog though !!!  Just aswell you dont also have a border terrier just yet cos between them you wouldn't have a house left !  I love border terriers...Daisy is my 3rd one !  And definitely the most spoilt of all.  What would we do without our fur babies ?!

How is everyone doing at the moment then ?  I had a bad day yesterday, crampy pains in the tum which made me panic !  Thankfully they have gone today so maybe it was something I'd eaten.  You ALWAYS think the worst though dont you ?!  It's another week before I test   (if I get that far !) and dont know about all you girls but I am going mental this time round    

Good luck to everyone about to test in the next few days and I pray we see some of those very precious   results.

    to all xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Thank you all so much for your replies.

I think the hardest bit is having to tell everyone that it has not worked, its like im having to keep reliving being told myself.

I am trying to keep busy, i find if i stop i seem to just brake down and  

My mum is being a great help and reminding me about everything i have and that this is just a glitch  

I have alot to look forward to this year, im going to be a maid of honour and get to ware lady shoes and lady dress     and i will be able to get real drunk at the Hen party     

I was in mass amount of pain last night and thought my insides were going to come out and as i was lying on the couch in major pain my little pup (well big pup) came over to me and cuddled in to me and keeped staring at me as if to say dont worry mum it will all be ok. She stayed with me all night while all the other animals went of to there beds  

I want to wish all the lucky ladies away to test all the best luck in the world 

And to all the negitives girls then i want to say is dont give up it WILL work and one day it will be our turn and we will have our long awaited lovelly juicey positive  

Thank you all so very much for your support and i will be going o natural for the next couple of months   

Take care everyone and   to all

Alison


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

​
thank you xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Angela and I hope and pray that one day very soon you get that BFP result... Take care sweetheart...


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Alison, Liz and Sarah - I am so sorry that it's not worked for you this time.

All my love, take some time out and take care of yourselves.

Mrsj


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Alison, Liz and Sarah - sorry to hear your news, really am thinking of you all.

Lol 

Harrietxx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Me too girls - I'm so sorry for you all.  My eyes are welling up just reading your messages... 

I feel those familiar feelings coming on that AF is on her way.  Tomorrow is my dreaded day - they day I have started spotting on both my previous cycles.  I'm dreading it.

On top of all that, my poor old cat is dying too.  She's still at home with my mum (I left her there because my DP had a cat of his own when I moved in and they wouldn't have got on...), but I still love her to bits.  Been round there today trying to make the decision when to take her to the vets to put her out of her misery.  It's so hard, but I have to try and think about myself.

Have to pull myself together.

Take care girls.

Bev
xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry you guys!!  I have a feeling I'll be joining you next week on the BFN front..

Alison, I feel the same regarding having to tell everyone it didn't work.. You get so excited to start with and don't mind telling people, but when it comes to the end, you just wish you'd kept your mouth shut.. 

Bev, I pray tomorrow will be a GOOD day for you!!! *hugs*


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Alison, Liz and Sarah -                 So sorry to hear of your BFNs today, just want you to know I'm thinking of you.  Take care of yourselves... 

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Sarah hope your doing ok 

So sorry to hear your sad news 

Love Janetxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Alison, Liz6969 and Sarah_1, so sorry read your news, 



Day 8 for me, just wondering what is the earliest people can test, and when would be the earliest you might see a positive if your pg??

Love CJ xx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*CJ* Sorry I can not answer your question as this is my first time, hopefully someone else can !! 

I guess I could give you the official answer of no testing until day 14 under any circumstances, but then seeing as I can not abide by that rule how can I expect anyone else to !!!  

Well today I feel completly and totally normal, no aches and pains, no sickness, no tiredness no emotional ups and downs, I could not feel any less pregnant if I tried (not that I have any idea what that actually feels like ) I am just hoping that this is not a bad sign that everything is over !! 

Off to have some cake to cheer me up 

Lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Cj,
Some have tested at day 10 but I didnt get a positive until day 12.

Goodluck

Lorraine


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi CJ - last time I tested on day 10 and got a feint line, then did clear blue digital the next day and got positive.

I can't wait either, will be storming boots tommorow for my hpt kits! 

Midnight Action - I know what you mean about feeling normal, I didn't have any symptoms on my first cycle either and had my lovely ds!!  So no I don't think its a bad sign. 

Lol 

Harrietxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Harriet* Thanks for that info, that has put my mind at rest............well for today at least !!! 

Now for some strange reason I have really bad AF style pains again !!! 

I think I am gonna give up on this obsessive sympton watching coz nothing seems to make any sense !!! 

Love to you all, hope your not going too mad 

Sarah xx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi,

I've been told by my clinic that I can do my test Wednesday, which will be 13 days post E/T.  That's a day earlier than they've told me before.  I've never needed to test as AF always arrives before the test date.  

Bev.

PS Thick question here    - if I had my E/T on the Thursday, would I start counting my days from the Thursday or the Friday.  I had my E/T on Thurs 19th Jan, so which day am I on today?  Day 8 or day 9?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Kittikat, I had my E/T at 2:30pm on Friday, so I counted 2:30pm Saturday as 1DPT.. So I'm 7DPT today, and if you had it Thursday, you'd be 8DPT.


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Kittikat...the way I've had it explained to me is that the day after ec is day 1 so if you had ec on Jan 16th you are now classed as day 11, or day 9 after et.

CJ, in answer to your question when to test...I did the same as Lorraine.  I tested on day 12 (or day 14 after ec !)and got a positive result.  My test day this time is 2nd Feb but I may do a hpt on Monday or Tuesday providing AF hasn't reared her ugly head by then...

midnightaction (Sarah) I too dont have any symptoms to speak of yet, although it is still probably far too soon.  At least that's what I'm telling myself !

I hope everyone is holding up ok on this dreaded 2ww and let's hope we get lots of BFP's very soon...

Love to all...


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks girls for all your answers, so if someone   did at test on day 8 and it was negative then they shouldn't give up just yet then..? 

Kittikat I had ET on Thursday the 19th too, and I'm day 8, I was told not to count the day of transfer but to start the next day as day 1 

Still have no pains of any kind anywhere 

Love CJ xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

CJ

I tested day 10 and 11 both negative then day 12 counting from EC i got a positive.

I liked the clear Blue Digital best.

Its probably too early I had an implantation bleed day 10 @ around 10pm.  You might not get the bleed though not everyone does.  Not everyone tests + early either so hang in there.

Good luck to you and the others  

Take Care

Yodaxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alison, Liz and Sarah ~ i'm really so sorry, thinking of you all and wishing you love and luck for the future 

Welcome Loobylou, Anita, Lisa and Kelly.......good to have you all here, loads of luck and positive vibes  

Bev ~ sorry about your cat hun.....it's a hard thing to go through and i wish you strength through it 

Take care everyone, hope you are all keeping well.......good luck to those who are testing soon,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm day 2 of 2ww. I only had one embie & its not hopefull as by the afternoon of day 2 it was still 2 cell & had prob stopped dividing but they put her in anyway just incase. I am supposed to test on 8th Feb. I am having gestone injections instead of pessaries so I guess I wont have AF early.

I just wanted to say hi & say that I am not at risk of ohss, I only had 2 VERY immature & 2 normal eggs but my tummy absolutely HUGE, its my 3rd go so I knew I was going to bloat & have done whilst on the stims cos I had to go buy some trousers to fit but during today I have gone so huge that I feel I need to stick a pin in me to releave the pressure, is it normal  I have been eating like a horse tho , could it be that ??
Sorry to go on !!!

Hope everyone is well
Love Katy. xxx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Katy,

I was absolutely huge after my E/T.  That was the Thursday, and by the Monday when I went back to work I could only fit into one skirt which is on the big side for me.  I was in that same skirt every day for the whole week!!  It's settled down now, but I was really bloated for ages.

I was bloated as I had overstimulated slightly, but was also full of painful trapped wind.  I don't know where that came from, but it subsided eventually!!!!  Very embarrassing!!

I really don't know what could be causing it, but I do hope it settles down soon.

Love
Kittikat
xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Kittikat,

Thank you for that.. I am normal then   

Good luck for Wednesday & I send you lots of   

Love Katy, xxxxx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I wonder if I could join you ladies please?  I've had my ET today and test on 9th Feb.

Good luck to you all, Love Rebecca xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Rebecca and Katy.....just want to wish you lots of luck 

Hope everyone's ok today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Lizzy,

Thank you, Heres to us all.

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Can i join too please i test on the 8th Feb

Fiona


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi 2ww waiters  

im on day 9 post e/t 2day...when is safe 4 me 2 test,, i was gonna do 1 on weds.....is anyone else going totally   im in the bathroom all the time doing the knicker checkin thing!!! i have 2 pee sticks paitently waiting 

 2 us all....love lisa xxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm on day 11 on my 2ww after IUI - how soon can I test??  The hospital said to just wait but it'll no doubt get the better of me  

 to all

Love Janet xxx


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi All  

Sorry I've not posted much but I have been following each and everyone of you.

Big   to all of you that got a negative and huge   to all of you that tested positive.

I'm only on day 5 of 2ww and its driving me nuts   .     is due on Wednesday and I can normally set my watch by her so I'm getting more nervous by the minute as all the signs are there.  For some reason I'm not meant to test for 16 days (10th Feb) which seems odd as most people seem to be 14 days.  Any ideas??

This is our first go at IVF and it is a funded cycle though we did manage to freeze 3 embies so at least we can have another go if all fails.  (I know I'm meant to keep positive    buts its sooooooo hard).

Not back at work till Wednesday either so I've got too much time to think which doesn't help and I find myself talking to the 2 precious embies they put back so I'm definitely losing it  

I'd like to say a big thank you to each an every FF as without you all I think I'd have lost it completely by now if you weren't there.  How would we cope if we didn't have each other.

Take care and I will definitely write again soon

Lots of love     vibes and      

Loobylou xxxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Good Morning 2ww 

Hope everyone had a good weekend and didn't let the constant sysmpton watching ruin your time !! 

I spent the whole weekend with really achey boobs and really on and off stomach cramps, but I have woken up this morning and they have all vanished , I have no symptons what so ever and I am now begining to think that it might be the begining of the end !! 

I really want to test now because I just want to know one way of the other, I feel like my life is on hold and I can not do anything until I know one way or another 

Anyway thats enough of my moaning, I blame it on the horomones !!!! 

*Lisa* and *Jan* My advice would be to wait as long as you can, but as soon as you feel you just can not wait any longer then do a test, there is no point torturing yourself waiting to find out. Please remember though if it is a negative then it may not be a proper negative, it may just be that the HCG is not strong enough yet.

Arrrggghhh so many things to think about !!!! 

Thank you to everyone on here for your constant support, I don't know what I would be doing right now without this place !! 

Lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd honestly advise anyone not to bother testing til day 14 after ET  

From my experience over the last couple of days, if an early test shows positive, it'll mess with your head because you'll think it's either the remnants of the trigger jab, or you'll start spotting and be convinced it was just biochemical - either way, you'll have to carry on testing, just to be sure.

If it shows negative, you'll either just think "ah well, tested too early" and have to carry on testing, just to be sure. Or you'll think that the treatment's failed and pile loads of stress on yourself when there's every chance you've simply tested too early.

Either way, you spend a fortune and get nowhere much - I do wish I'd not tested until Friday now.


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Can I join you over here. Just had ET today, have 2 perfect embies on board and test date is 13th Feb.    

Good luck all  

Dellxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

How exciting, Dell!!!!!!!!! All the best of luck!!! Lots of sticky vibes coming your way!!!


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

I really love this site, but I have trouble finding what I am looking for sometimes   I think the progesterone is making me more and more sleepy and loopy. 

Glad to have found the 2 ww board. Here it is only 9:30 pm in sunny Naples Florida, and all of you are probably sleeping, or getting up to go pee. 

I posted earlier and elsewhere that I found out today my remaining 4 embryos arrested. It was very hard to hear that for me and sad to know as this is the final option. It is just too costly.

I hope you are all finding ways to stay calm and Linda I am sending you lots of prayers and  . as I know how hard it is to not know what is happening. 

I have noticed a lot more AF type cramping today, not sure if it is because I was back to my usual activity level (minus yoga booty ballet as my doc said no way due to OHSS) We shall see. 

Good luck and lots of sticky vibes to everyone I am so happy to be here and love reading all about your journeys through this IVF maze. 

Bess        warm fuzzy sticky vibes from Florida


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Lizzy can you please add me to the list. Did ICSI-testing 10th Feb
Good luck everyone


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Warning - TMI
Is it normal to get some 'leakage' form the pessaries ?


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Yep    It's fun this, innit!!

I find it's only really noticeable using them as pessaries and not as suppositories, which is kinda logical when you think about it.

Our embryologist told us that the drug component of them is absorbed within about 20 minutes, whichever way you use them.

Good luck


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Ohh I totally agree the mess mine made was awful !!! 

I had to change the place I put mine after about 3 days coz I just could not stand waking up to the mess anymore !!! 

One of the many many many joys of the 2ww   

Hope everyone is doing good and is still just about sain  

As for me I think I officially lost the plot about 2 hours ago.......... 

Lots of love 

Sarah xx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

I been using them as suppositories during the day and pessaries at night, when I don't notice the mess so much. I will be so glad when they finally run out - I think I only have another five or six to go! And I'm sure they give you wind  

Midnightaction - I've come to the conclusion that sane is over-rated. Obsessed is the new best thing to be!


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

white rose, they DEFINITELY give you wind!!!!!!!!!!!!    And I'm SO constipated because of them. But apparently cos I'm bleeding, I can't use the middle door.. Ack


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Constipated?!  I've been so manically virtuous with my organic fruit, veg, brazil nuts and orange juice intake that I'm amazed anything I'm eating is actually having time to touch the sides on its way through    Though I expect that my impressive chocolate consumtion (purely to keep my iron levels up!!) is perhaps helping a little


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh you healthy so and so... Chocolate... YUM!


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

I know! 

I thought about spending all this treatment cycle being totally virtuous but figured facing the 2WW without cigarettes, wine or chocolate was just being unnecessarily cruel to myself, so the chocolate was added back in (before I'd had chance to notice it had been excluded! Got to keep the stress levels low!).  

By the way, hello USBess   We were in Naples a couple of years ago on our manic attempt to see the whole of Florida in ten days (including the Keys)!  It was a beautiful town!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for your help ladies. Even looking at those 'pessaries' is enough to put me in a bad mood !!!
What we have to go through


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47400.0.html


----------

